# boost controller hook-up



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys i just went out and bought a manual boost controller for the 300zx and I figured you guys could tell me a few things about installing it to save on having it installed "professionally". first question : how do I put this thing on? and second : about how much time does this take to put on? thanks a lot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://boostvalve.com/tech/IC_install.html

That is a standard installation I'm still looking for the 300ZX installation...

EDIT here is a another

http://users2.ev1.net/~jboykin/MBCinstall.htm


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You do have a boost gauge; don't you?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the stock one for now


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that link is really helpful man thanks. what is a safe normal everyday driving setting (psi) with no intercooler, i cant afford to buy a new engine.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> that link is really helpful man thanks. what is a safe normal everyday driving setting (psi) with no intercooler, i cant afford to buy a new engine.


You should really get an aftermarket boost gauge...I wouldn't trust the stock one worth crap...read this.....oh and the best MBC write up for the Z31 is Here


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well first I wouldn't trust the one you had, and the stock one only reads to 7PSI so you better hold off for a bit.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah i think i'll just wait to install it. now i need to find an orange guage to match the others.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

quick question. what psi did you boost to before your clutch started slipping skd.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It held 10 PSI for about 2 weeks then started slipping. Now it depends on weather conditions if it'll hold or not


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well first I wouldn't trust the one you had, and the stock one only reads to 7PSI so you better hold off for a bit.


BZZT!!! Stock gauge reads to 13.5 psi. But they are not very good.

You should get a full sweep gauge so you can better read the numbers.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what is a full sweep gauge?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what is a full sweep gauge?












Mine's the Phantom instead of the Lunar, but it's the only boost guage I care to have..........


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is it easy to install a boost gauge?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its pretty easy..........and you dont have to get an amber gauge, just get amber 194 bulbs to light them


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine have red bulbs, keeps the night vision plus it looks cool.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what is a full sweep gauge?


I don't recall seeing a boost gauge that isn't full sweep, but I'll use the oil pressure as an example.

Full sweep:









Partial sweep:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Partial sweep guages are mostly for applications that don't require much movement, and display more constant information. Oil pressure, voltage, coolant temperature.....that sort of thing.

Full sweep guages are more in general use for things that change constantly. Boost pressure, EGT, rpm, etc. And requires more area to accurately display those changes, which can vary more widely.

So yes, it's more likely than not that a boost guage would be full sweep. Even one that does not also display vacuum.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well the one I ripped out of my 87 GL-L sure as hell only went up to 7psi.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nope. You didn't read it correctly. It went up to 700 mmHg. Which is 13.5 psi.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Nope. You didn't read it correctly. It went up to 700 mmHg. Which is 13.5 psi.




Well I don't have my gauges anymore but I could've swore it was 7PSI... My bad.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so to install the boost gauge I just open up the center (under the gauges ) , take off the old gauge and replace it with the new gauge? can I use the existing wires and conections or do I have to modify something? sorry guys for all the questions but im a 17 year old kid who loves his Z and finally got enough money to do some stuff.
by the way I think someone should sticky this, these are musts have mods for the turbo Z's.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you'll have to run a hose from the plenum to the gauge itself depending on what kind of gauge you get. The gauges typically come with instructions.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> so to install the boost gauge I just open up the center (under the gauges ) , take off the old gauge and replace it with the new gauge? can I use the existing wires and conections or do I have to modify something? sorry guys for all the questions but im a 17 year old kid who loves his Z and finally got enough money to do some stuff.
> by the way I think someone should sticky this, these are musts have mods for the turbo Z's.


Boost guage installation is fairly rudimentary at best. If you wished to install it in the old stock guage location, such as me and Todd and a few others have done, and did a write up, then it might be worthy of a sticky.......  I installed my boost guage in the stock location, retaining most of the old housing as well, but with a few changes. You may wish to check under my name in the gallery to see what was done.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Boost guage installation is fairly rudimentary at best. If you wished to install it in the old stock guage location, such as me and Todd and a few others have done, and did a write up, then it might be worthy of a sticky.......  I installed my boost guage in the stock location, retaining most of the old housing as well, but with a few changes. You may wish to check under my name in the gallery to see what was done.


maybe like.....here?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> maybe like.....here?


 Yeah there it is. Knew it was somewhere. AZ has everything on that site. Funny thing is I did mine long before ever reading that write-up..... and it came out almost the same way.


----------

